# Sell Xoom for Nexus 7?



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Seeing as the Xoom's go for around 200-250 on eBay, should I sell my Xoom and pick up a Nex 7? Thinking about picking up a DNA or a Note II in the next few days/week. Have my phone on eBay as of now.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

If you dont mind the fact that the N7 has a smaller screen than the Xoom, then yes. Its a nice device. I actually prefer the 7-inch size, myself- it makes it actually able to be held in one hand comfortably, unlike the 10 inch tablets.


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

Fusi0n said:


> If you dont mind the fact that the N7 has a smaller screen than the Xoom, then yes. Its a nice device. I actually prefer the 7-inch size, myself- it makes it actually able to be held in one hand comfortably, unlike the 10 inch tablets.


THIS!i have both 7 and 10,but use only the n7 due to the portability..the only thing missing is the hdmi out\mhl connection..and the keyboard but only because have a trasformer (tf 101).for the rest n7 is a go!if you have another nexus device or nfc capable device,totally amazing.my only complant is that when i bought mine,the 32gb version didn't come out yet..


----------

